# Uber's New Terms and Conditions: Rasier Technology Services Agreement, November 25, 2019



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Uber/Rasier is such a dodgy organization. I wanted to log on to Uber after work tonight but the app prompted me to sign a new services agreement. I decided to click on the agreement (don't mind that they did not highlight the agreement but highlighted the Yes, I Agree button), it's 27 pages long and as I begin to read and made it up to page 11, I concluded that this organization is really out of their minds. One anti - worker policy after the other. It's unbelievable, I didn't click on the Yes, I Agree button. I couldn't bring myself to agree to those terms. It became obvious to me tonight that it is time to move on to some other side hustle. 

Did any of you guys saw the new agreement? If yes, did you read it? If you read it, what are your thoughts?


----------



## KO2982 (Dec 30, 2016)

I could not and will not do it. Let them fail at this point as their greed is showing and will lead to their demise


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

It's a means to an end... Nothing I could do would ever affect change to Uber.... I agreed and went on to make my $100 bux for the nite. The day will come when this gig plays out.... When it does.... It does .. it is what it is.



KO2982 said:


> I could not and will not do it. Let them fail at this point as their greed is showing and will lead to their demise


Whatever you took a ride ping 2 minutes after agreement to the terms... And haven't thought twice bout it ... As if....


----------



## KO2982 (Dec 30, 2016)

See thats the problem here there is no standing up for each other here as fellow drivers. I say a comment of honesty and here you go with shitty antics. No need for it, appricieated fully, and again noted.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

The Tech Company gets what it wants. The Tech Company always wins. Resistance is futile. -o:


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> The Tech Company gets what it wants. The Tech Company always wins. Resistance is futile. -o:


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I skimmed through it, but didn't see anything that seemed to be new.

Hopefully someone who enjoys reading and analyzing these types of documents will chime in and find what is new or changed since the last agreement and supplements.

I think I will make the efforts to opt out of arbitration this time around.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I skimmed through it, but didn't see anything that seemed to be new.
> 
> Hopefully someone who enjoys reading and analyzing these types of documents will chime in and find what is new or changed since the last agreement and supplements.
> 
> I think I will make the efforts to opt out of arbitration this time around.


Someone else posted the changes on another subforum, but basically you have to agree now that Uber is a technology company instead of a transportation company and that you are not employees of Uber and as such will receive no benefits.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Someone else posted the changes on another subforum, but basically you have to agree now that Uber is a technology company instead of a transportation company and that you are not employees of Uber and as such will receive no benefits.


Thanks. 
I searched yesterday and nothing came up, and I thought it was weird nobody was talking about it.
But searching again, I now see other threads on the subject pop up. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

To me it looked like the new content was highlighted in bold paragraphs. Yes, I think most of it revolves around drawing a line in the sand as to what type of company Uber is in light of recent lawsuits. I don't think anything really changes for the average driver as long as you are okay with being an independent contractor oh, and not an employee, which I am.


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

This guy shouldve said "MOST drivers are not stupid" lol


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I had to laugh at the new contract. It's a smart move by Uber and they basically pulled the carpet out from underneath the drivers and pulled a fast one. &#128514;&#128514;You don't agree with the new terms of the contract, you won't drive. You get painted into a corner. &#128514;&#128514;

Just remember California, your not an employee until Jan 1st &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

KO2982 said:


> See thats the problem here there is no standing up for each other here as fellow drivers. I say a comment of honesty and here you go with shitty antics. No need for it, appricieated fully, and again noted.


My bad.... But according to your actions your not a driver anymore so get over it... And get looking for your new job....&#128516;&#128516;&#128513;&#128513;&#128539;&#128539;


----------



## KO2982 (Dec 30, 2016)

I guess good for me i already have one


----------



## Dome (Feb 10, 2019)

Riley3262019 said:


> Uber/Rasier is such a dodgy organization. I wanted to log on to Uber after work tonight but the app prompted me to sign a new services agreement. I decided to click on the agreement (don't mind that they did not highlight the agreement but highlighted the Yes, I Agree button), it's 27 pages long and as I begin to read and made it up to page 11, I concluded that this organization is really out of their minds. One anti - worker policy after the other. It's unbelievable, I didn't click on the Yes, I Agree button. I couldn't bring myself to agree to those terms. It became obvious to me tonight that it is time to move on to some other side hustle.
> 
> Did any of you guys saw the new agreement? If yes, did you read it? If you read it, what are your thoughts?


I posted on their fb page how crooked it is of them to push these new agreements on drivers the way they do, right when a driver is ready to go earn money. There's no reason these agreements can't be given in advance other than to prey on driver desperation or hardship to continue earning money. I can't imagine other businesses attempting to do this with their "partners".

I wish I could see the previous agreement to compare changes (I don't know why drivers don't get copies of agreements they agree to). However I did notice in the section that refers drivers earnings, it states drivers have the authority to negotiate a passenger fare that's lower than the fare they charge passengers (but never higher) and they agree to abide to the new fare agreement. Like why the heck would a driver negotiate to accept less than what low rates Uber already charges to passengers, but that's to claim drivers have control over how much they charge and are independent contractors.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> I had to laugh at the new contract. It's a smart move by Uber and they basically pulled the carpet out from underneath the drivers and pulled a fast one. &#128514;&#128514;You don't agree with the new terms of the contract, you won't drive. You get painted into a corner. &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> Just remember California, your not an employee until Jan 1st &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Pulled a fast one? Any illegal term in a contract or agreement puts it in breach, no bother reading it I'm sure it contains at least 50 illegal terms and drivers should opt out & disregard it none of it will hold up in courts & 96% of drivers fail anyway so it really only keeps Uber lawyers busy


----------



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)

Dome said:


> I wish I could see the previous agreement to compare changes (I don't know why drivers don't get copies of agreements they agree to).


All agreements are available on the Uber website.
Just sign on to uber.com with your credentials.
The agreements are in My Profile.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Not a transportation service but we're "driver partners" & they take 50-90% of drivers fares while threatening drivers who take "inefficient" routes why do they have anything to do with traffic routes & fare cut?

If their not a transportation service surly a connection fee doesn't require a 50-90% cut to where they make more than drivers on most trips

Lol the people who write this crap are high on cocaine it's counterdicts itself every other paragraph & uses basic dictionary words wrong


----------



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)

The one thing you should do is to opt out of the Arbitration process as outlined in section 15.2.8


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

The agreement opens by stating: "This technology services agreement constitutes a legal agreement between you and Uber Technologies" It went further to state that the company provides "lead generation to independent providers of rideshare or peer to peer passenger transportation services using the Uber services as defined below" Everyone knows what services they provide - so I wont bother repeating it here. Now to the fun part: *You acknowledge and agree that Company is a technology services provider that does not provide transportation services. *This is the most significant part of their opening statement and they lied in their submission. I do hope that the authorities will take them up on their deceptive business practices and sanction appropriately. If you are just a tech company, state your fee up front to me as a client, connect me with those seeking rides on the platform and stay clear of everything else. I don't need you to help me process my fare because I can process it myself. But the truth is that Uber is a thieving company who wont accept that it is a thief. The way this rideshare thing works is too juicy to let go. If you charge a flat app accessibility fee, you (meaning Uber) already knows you don't get to participate in the billions of dollars that will be floating around afterwards. You then devise clever ways of siphoning the contractor's money because you can. Yes, you built the app and paid for the advertising but you do not own the assets that actually bring in the money. You are banking on the desperation of the average person and on their vulnerabilities. You knew this, the reason why you have invested heavily on behavioral economics, psychology and other important academic areas that affects how human beings behave. You are indeed the worst of the worst. London is the first. France will follow. And before long, you will be relegated into the corners of the third world. That is where you belong. But enjoy it while it last, we shall come after you in those countries as well. Its just a matter of time.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

Two things I noticed... The Service Fee definition doesn't seem to include the it's whatever we say it is language that has been in these before. It describes the Service Fee as being a percentage of the Fare. I'm hoping that means that they're going back to paying a percentage of what the passenger pays, but I'd guess it won't turn out that way.

Also, they are obviously aware of the issue of not telling us the destination, but unfortunately they have decided to try a weave instead of providing it. This contract says that we are being told the destination by the passenger. That makes me wonder if we are now within our rights to contact the passenger and ask for the destination.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

If it says in the agreement that the passenger will confirm the destination, then we can definitely call the passenger for the destination.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Riley3262019 said:


> Uber/Rasier is such a dodgy organization. I wanted to log on to Uber after work tonight but the app prompted me to sign a new services agreement. I decided to click on the agreement (don't mind that they did not highlight the agreement but highlighted the Yes, I Agree button), it's 27 pages long and as I begin to read and made it up to page 11, I concluded that this organization is really out of their minds. One anti - worker policy after the other. It's unbelievable, I didn't click on the Yes, I Agree button. I couldn't bring myself to agree to those terms. It became obvious to me tonight that it is time to move on to some other side hustle.
> 
> Did any of you guys saw the new agreement? If yes, did you read it? If you read it, what are your thoughts?


Why waste time reading it?... it sums up to "we do whatever we want, and you bend over and take it... and don't to smile" ..... that's what it always been, no matter how they re-word it, or how many amendments they make. In fact, they should just put what I did, and save some money on lawyers.

My less vulgar interpretation: "We link you up with a rider, you provide a ride.. you will get compensated as outlined in the section with rates, see if it works for ya, if not, have a nice day, no hard feelings".

And that's what I been doing for past few years... do what works for me. That's why I don't have any grief against uber. Use the tool to make your job easier, nothing more, nothing less, and milk that cow till the milk goes sour.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Riley3262019 said:


> The agreement opens by stating: "This technology services agreement constitutes a legal agreement between you and Uber Technologies" It went further to state that the company provides "lead generation to independent providers of rideshare or peer to peer passenger transportation services using the Uber services as defined below" Everyone knows what services they provide - so I wont bother repeating it here. Now to the fun part: *You acknowledge and agree that Company is a technology services provider that does not provide transportation services. *This is the most significant part of their opening statement and they lied in their submission. I do hope that the authorities will take them up on their deceptive business practices and sanction appropriately. If you are just a tech company, state your fee up front to me as a client, connect me with those seeking rides on the platform and stay clear of everything else. I don't need you to help me process my fare because I can process it myself. But the truth is that Uber is a thieving company who wont accept that it is a thief. The way this rideshare thing works is too juicy to let go. If you charge a flat app accessibility fee, you (meaning Uber) already knows you don't get to participate in the billions of dollars that will be floating around afterwards. You then devise clever ways of siphoning the contractor's money because you can. Yes, you built the app and paid for the advertising but you do not own the assets that actually bring in the money. You are banking on the desperation of the average person and on their vulnerabilities. You knew this, the reason why you have invested heavily on behavioral economics, psychology and other important academic areas that affects how human beings behave. You are indeed the worst of the worst. London is the first. France will follow. And before long, you will be relegated into the corners of the third world. That is where you belong. But enjoy it while it last, we shall come after you in those countries as well. Its just a matter of time.


Many of the above provisions were already included in previous versions of Uber's contract.

Uber and Lyft entire foundation was founded on and built upon LIES, such as calling the service "rideshare"

Another lie is "we're not a transportation company"

Another lie is they provide "lead generation to ICs" (There's actually at least one Kool Aid drinker on this website who has bought into the lead generator lie)


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

KO2982 said:


> See thats the problem here there is no standing up for each other here as fellow drivers. I say a comment of honesty and here you go with shitty antics. No need for it, appricieated fully, and again noted.


Unfortunately, we are forced to agree if we wish to continue driving.

UberSucks


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I think it's something they can use in court against the A5.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Dice Man said:


> I think it's something they can use in court against the A5.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Check this out...How to Opt Out of Uber's TSA Arbitration | Uber Drivers Forum
https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-opt-out-of-ubers-tsa-arbitration.363953/


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

The only reason Uber is still around is so they can invest in 3D printed housing for homeless as all their drivers will be homeless and looking for a government contract to transform into a 3D printing company


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dome said:


> I posted on their fb page how crooked it is of them to push these new agreements on drivers the way they do, right when a driver is ready to go earn money. There's no reason these agreements can't be given in advance other than to prey on driver desperation or hardship to continue earning money. I can't imagine other businesses attempting to do this with their "partners".
> 
> I wish I could see the previous agreement to compare changes (I don't know why drivers don't get copies of agreements they agree to). However I did notice in the section that refers drivers earnings, it states drivers have the authority to negotiate a passenger fare that's lower than the fare they charge passengers (but never higher) and they agree to abide to the new fare agreement. Like why the heck would a driver negotiate to accept less than what low rates Uber already charges to passengers, but that's to claim drivers have control over how much they charge and are independent contractors.


This part has always been in the contract. An interesting angle to this and ive actually heard of drivers doing this is, On the fares where they help themselves to a ridiculous cut, refund the passenger. We have a right to negotiate a lower fare and there is in fact a buttoday"n the help section where you can refund the passenger &#129335;&#127996;&#128513;. The problem is, you have to be willing to eat your part of the fare too. However, if the drivers were to organize some sort of " National refund your passenger day", and give them a dose of their own medicine, I think it would be rather hilarious&#128526;&#128517;



troothequalstroll said:


> while threatening drivers who take "inefficient" routes why do they have anything to do with traffic routes & fmake cut?


Yet our agreement states . . . 










Dice Man said:


> I think it's something they can use in court against the A5.


BINGO!
&#129395;&#127891;&#127881;&#127894;&#127942;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> However, if the drivers were to organize some sort of " National refund your passenger day", and give them a dose of their own medicine, I think it would be rather hilarious&#128526;&#128517;


Now that would be a lot more powerful than a small percentage of drivers striking. If you could get even a smaller percentage out there refunding everyone's fares that would get Uber to take notice, and likely get even more media attention.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

This is the same uber BS. They email you about everything. Yet something this important you have to read it on a small screen. You can't work until you sign with it being a month before Christmas. I'm sure they are going to screw us in some way. If you do agree make sure to opt out!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> "we do whatever we want, and you bend over and take it..


It's not just the drivers who are being bent over a chair with no lube by these crooked companies, it's the TAXPAYERS as well.

Thanks to the horrible pay rates, literally hundreds of thousands of full time drivers qualify for PUBLIC ASSISTANCE, including food stamps, medicaid, housing assitance, etc.

On top of the public assistance, who knows how many zillions of dollars in taxes these entities are avoiding with their alleged "losses".

The drivers and taxpayers are subsidizing the billionaire founders such as Travis and Garrett as well as the rich execs and investors.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't think it's going to be long before the arbitration clause gets gutted and these agreements get gutted by the courts for what they are, ambiguous lies.

For example, do they really think that just because they say that they are a tech company in the agreement mean they are a tech company and not a transportation company? Of course not.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

KO2982 said:


> See thats the problem here there is no standing up for each other here as fellow drivers. I say a comment of honesty and here you go with shitty antics. No need for it, appricieated fully, and again noted.


Look brother... this is JUST like the rest of the company's you work for. If you EVER read a handbook where it says they can change your pay or bonus structure at any time without notice. It has NEVER happed to me but it is standard in a right to work state. There is NO STANDING UP able to be had here. If you don't agree... you DON'T drive. Period. Goober doesn't care about you or your need to make a few bucks extra! Why would they? I agree they should take a flat fee for their services but that isn't the way these shady criminals work. Period. So you should climb off your high horse, put your big girl panties on, and deal with it!



Nats121 said:


> It's not just the drivers who are being bent over a chair with no lube by these crooked companies, it's the TAXPAYERS as well.
> 
> Thanks to the horrible pay rates, literally hundreds of thousands of full time drivers qualify for PUBLIC ASSISTANCE, including food stamps, medicaid, housing assitance, etc.
> 
> ...


First off... you shouldn't be allowed to collect any welfare if your so lazy you REFUSE to get a real job! The full timers are lazy blood suckers sucking off parents and society in general! Pisses me off for sure! Make them work their asses off just like the real adults do!



Fat Man said:


> Look brother... this is JUST like the rest of the company's you work for. If you EVER read a handbook where it says they can change your pay or bonus structure at any time without notice. It has NEVER happed to me but it is standard in a right to work state. There is NO STANDING UP able to be had here. If you don't agree... you DON'T drive. Period. Goober doesn't care about you or your need to make a few bucks extra! Why would they? I agree they should take a flat fee for their services but that isn't the way these shady criminals work. Period. So you should climb off your high horse, put your big girl panties on, and deal with it!
> 
> 
> First off... you shouldn't be allowed to collect any welfare if your so lazy you REFUSE to get a real job! The full timers are lazy blood suckers sucking off parents and society in general! Pisses me off for sure! Make them work their asses off just like the real adults do!


How the f*uck do you even prove your working full time driving goober? What a god damn scam! Just another way for the self entitled to get ANOTHER handout!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> It's not just the drivers who are being bent over a chair with no lube by these crooked companies, it's the TAXPAYERS as well.
> 
> Thanks to the horrible pay rates, literally hundreds of thousands of full time drivers qualify for PUBLIC ASSISTANCE, including food stamps, medicaid, housing assitance, etc.
> 
> ...


 But without Uber, wouldn;t they also be on food stamps and other social assistance?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> First off... you shouldn't be allowed to collect any welfare if your so lazy you REFUSE to get a real job! The full timers are lazy blood suckers sucking off parents and society in general! Pisses me off for sure! Make them work their asses off just like the real adults do!


You don't have a freaking clue what you're talking about.

The vast majority of full timers are Third World immigrants supporting themselves and their families with this job.

Most of them are working more than 50 hours per week.



dmoney155 said:


> But without Uber, wouldn;t they also be on food stamps and other social assistance?


Yeah, but without this job they'd also need welfare payments in addition to higher food stamp and housing assistance benefits.

I should add that because drivers are misclassified as ICs, they receive no unemployment if fired or Comp if they get hurt on the job, so if either occurs, the taxpayers are on the hook.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Dekero said:


> It's a means to an end... Nothing I could do would ever affect change to Uber.... I agreed and went on to make my $100 bux for the nite. The day will come when this gig plays out.... When it does.... It does .. it is what it is.
> 
> 
> Whatever you took a ride ping 2 minutes after agreement to the terms... And haven't thought twice bout it ... As if....


you're a coward



Nats121 said:


> You don't have a freaking clue what you're talking about.
> 
> The vast majority of full timers are Third World immigrants supporting themselves and their families with this job.
> 
> ...


That guy can't even write in English correctly. Pay him no mind



Steve appleby said:


> I had to laugh at the new contract. It's a smart move by Uber and they basically pulled the carpet out from underneath the drivers and pulled a fast one. &#128514;&#128514;You don't agree with the new terms of the contract, you won't drive. You get painted into a corner. &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> Just remember California, *your* not an employee until Jan 1st &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


-o:


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Someone else posted the changes on another subforum, but basically you have to agree now that Uber is a technology company instead of a transportation company and that you are not employees of Uber and as such will receive no benefits.


That is predictable. The thing I know is that no agreement such as this, (which will, I feel, be declared illegal) will be declared as valid by the laws under which the relationship operates. They may fight, they may create and reinforce their positions, be they wrong or wrong, but at the end of the day, nothing in that document negates the harsh daily realities we are faced with, and their legal ramifications..At present we have an interesting governor who seems to not take shit. Uber can not make us agree that we are cyborgs. If perchance we accidentally agree that we are cyborgs the error can not stand up. If we were, they would have footing, but, hardly is it worth it to make a bunch of machines stamp their ID numbers on a document. We are or are not cyborgs. I think the answer is obvious. AB5 says we have attention. Uber has attention too. I can say, oh yes I am a cyborg, but nothing makes it true. Pinnochio wasn't a real boy.

There is so much wrong with their claims. Is it our se vice or their service? In the agreement it says we can charge a fare. No we can not. Uber not only determines the fare but the distribution of it's portions, collects and even weilds a strong arm to take it back at will. PayPal by contrast, may negate a transaction that they deem was fraudulent under it's auspices, and may freeze funds deemed ill-gotten gains, but they do not have skin in the game. Uber would have to separate it's payment processing from it's operations to compare with PayPal. Right now they are strong because they are Goliath. David is in California and has slingshot in hand.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Unfortunately, we are forced to agree if we wish to continue driving.
> 
> UberSucks


That is called "duress". I don't know what it will take but AB5 is a start. I don't know if the outcome will be good or bad. But I will bet you dollars to donuts that if we had each seen this position as an employment opportunity, we have each looked at it's terms and decided if it could work. We did not come as crusaders for independent status but as people needing a job that can help us live our lives. Anyone who claims we are just here for flexibility is full of whooey. If it came with workable inflexibility we would have said we'll take it.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

27 pages to 27 words : by accepting this agreement you agree to be buttf**ked on a daily basis you also acknowledge that we own you. we at uber thank & laugh at you.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Aneed Momoney said:


> you're a coward
> 
> 
> That guy can't even write in English correctly. Pay him no mind
> ...


Yeah, but I'm a $100 richer Coward... Sit on your couch and Bytch about something your to meaningless to make any significant change to... Your the man.. I wish I had the balls you do!!&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

JerseyBoy911 said:


> View attachment 382057


i think borg would treat there drivers better . you know they will fix there space ships when they break . uber lyft hold your breath


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

All this talk on here bout ab5 any of you think you'll be better off as uber/lyft employees are smoking crack. They'll cut your hours to 29 in a 40 hr work week (even with a union) robbing you of any bennys they might promise you, you'll have to sign up for blocks o time agree to meet certain number of pax in a week threshold to get more hours and they will surely limit you to your "home area" among other shenanigans.
That's a fricken rabbit hole to no where. Instead organize a trade union or guild of some kind. There is strength in organized numbers but, having fat a$$ union bosses making all the money and greasing politicians is not the answer broas.


----------



## Dodger Royal (Nov 27, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> Someone else posted the changes on another subforum, but basically you have to agree now that Uber is a technology company instead of a transportation company and that you are not employees of Uber and as such will receive no benefits.


Basically placing a gun to our heads. Agree or You're fired. Pretty sure that's the way a Judge would view it


----------



## Dome (Feb 10, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> This part has always been in the contract. An interesting angle to this and ive actually heard of drivers doing this is, On the fares where they help themselves to a ridiculous cut, refund the passenger. We have a right to negotiate a lower fare and there is in fact a buttoday"n the help section where you can refund the passenger &#129335;&#127996;&#128513;. The problem is, you have to be willing to eat your part of the fare too. However, if the drivers were to organize some sort of " National refund your passenger day", and give them a dose of their own medicine, I think it would be rather hilarious&#128526;&#128517;
> 
> Yet our agreement states . . .
> View attachment 382173
> ...


Customer refund would only work if Uber's cut was the only part being refunded. Also such a stunt (refund day) would probably benefit Uber more than drivers publicity wise.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> All this talk on here bout ab5 any of you think you'll be better off as uber/lyft employees are smoking crack. They'll cut your hours to 29 in a 40 hr work week (even with a union) robbing you of any bennys they might promise you, you'll have to sign up for blocks o time agree to meet certain number of pax in a week threshold to get more hours and they will surely limit you to your "home area" among other shenanigans.
> That's a fricken rabbit hole to no where. Instead organize a trade union or guild of some kind. There is strength in organized numbers but, having fat a$$ union bosses making all the money and greasing politicians is not the answer broas.


The AB5 is not a hope but a reality in waiting and development. New TOS is like a declaration of war against it. But Ranier does not yet know the sting of enforcement. Better or worse it may be them who are on crack.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> First off... you shouldn't be allowed to collect any welfare if your so lazy you REFUSE to get a real job! The full timers are lazy blood suckers sucking off parents and society in general! Pisses me off for sure! Make them work their asses off just like the real adults do!


 Define "real job" and "real adult", please. We're all waiting . . . 
Im a full timer and have been for 5 yrs. Lazy? I can't even remember the last time I had a day off. Blood sucker? Perhaps. I used to be a phlebotomist. Sucking off my parents?&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; that's hilarious! I've been on my own since I was 16. I receive no assistance from the government or my family. People like you who just run their mouths with no facts backing up anything are a bigger waste of space on this Earth than us blood-sucking full-timers.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

LADryver said:


> The AB5 is not a hope but a reality in waiting and development. New TOS is like a declaration of war against it. But Ranier does not yet know the sting of enforcement. Better or worse it may be them who are on crack.


I know ab5 is a done deal in Californiabroa I tokin bout ab5 type laws passing in other cities and spreading like wildfire and drivers thinkin it's the silver bullet to kill these blood suckers. They'll jus be chopping off one of the heads o the multi headed hydra.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

The most important think is that after January first here in SF officially or non officially Drivers will be organised Driver United will make progress, Union is here. This is U/L nightmare. I do think that it is irrelevant How Uber or Driver title the company Tecknology or transportation. California Govrament will make decision.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I skimmed through it, but didn't see anything that seemed to be new.
> 
> Hopefully someone who enjoys reading and analyzing these types of documents will chime in and find what is new or changed since the last agreement and supplements.
> 
> I think I will make the efforts to opt out of arbitration this time around.


I skimmed it.
And copied ALL of the pages.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Riley3262019 said:


> Uber/Rasier is such a dodgy organization. I wanted to log on to Uber after work tonight but the app prompted me to sign a new services agreement. I decided to click on the agreement (don't mind that they did not highlight the agreement but highlighted the Yes, I Agree button), it's 27 pages long and as I begin to read and made it up to page 11, I concluded that this organization is really out of their minds. One anti - worker policy after the other. It's unbelievable, I didn't click on the Yes, I Agree button. I couldn't bring myself to agree to those terms. It became obvious to me tonight that it is time to move on to some other side hustle.
> 
> Did any of you guys saw the new agreement? If yes, did you read it? If you read it, what are your thoughts?


Nope. Read the agreement and decided to write my own contract.

Just sent it to them and they signed it. No big deal. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> All this talk on here bout ab5 any of you think you'll be better off as uber/lyft employees are smoking crack. They'll cut your hours to 29 in a 40 hr work week (even with a union) robbing you of any bennys they might promise you, you'll have to sign up for blocks o time agree to meet certain number of pax in a week threshold to get more hours and they will surely limit you to your "home area" among other shenanigans.
> That's a fricken rabbit hole to no where. Instead organize a trade union or guild of some kind. There is strength in organized numbers but, having fat a$$ union bosses making all the money and greasing politicians is not the answer broas.


Uber and Lyft need drivers. What are they without drivers usless app! This new agreement is useless just to justifie that T West is doing something. I see new Law suite is coming


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I skimmed it.
> And copied ALL of the pages.


Hell I emailed it to myself, downloaded it, saved it to Google Drive, and text it to all three of my phone numbers. You can never be too sure. Debating whether to print off a copy and go put it in my safety deposit box&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I skimmed it.
> And copied ALL of the pages.


Why punish yourself??!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Why punish yourself??!!


I didnt start driving again.
Thinking about it.



Daisey77 said:


> Hell I emailed it to myself, downloaded it, saved it to Google Drive, and text it to all three of my phone numbers. You can never be too sure. Debating whether to print off a copy and go put it in my safety deposit box&#128517;&#128517;


Post it in your car.
So passengers can SEE what we go through.

Put it in a binder labeled
" Uber Contract 2019 number 39."


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Someone else posted the changes on another subforum, but basically you have to agree now that Uber is a technology company instead of a transportation company and that you are not employees of Uber and as such will receive no benefits.


Uber has ALWAYS been a tech company.

Legal issue should be Uber calling something an agreement which is anything but.
An agreement generally requires input on both sides to which both sides agree is advantageous to their respective sides.

Uber using the term "agreement" is a farce.
Agree to something against your own self interest or be deactivated.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Aaaaand here it is . . . It sounds like we can no longer use the term Partners as our defense?


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Aaaaand here it is . . . It sounds like we can no longer use the term Partners as our defense?
> 
> View attachment 382403


The most roguish company that I know. Everything else must pale in comparison.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Riley3262019 said:


> Uber/Rasier is such a dodgy organization. I wanted to log on to Uber after work tonight but the app prompted me to sign a new services agreement. I decided to click on the agreement (don't mind that they did not highlight the agreement but highlighted the Yes, I Agree button), it's 27 pages long and as I begin to read and made it up to page 11, I concluded that this organization is really out of their minds. One anti - worker policy after the other. It's unbelievable, I didn't click on the Yes, I Agree button. I couldn't bring myself to agree to those terms. It became obvious to me tonight that it is time to move on to some other side hustle.
> 
> Did any of you guys saw the new agreement? If yes, did you read it? If you read it, what are your thoughts?


Well, I'm 68, few other job options, and I'm phasing in a new business while I'm phasing out Uber.

I signed it because it's expedient for me to do it, and the last time I opted out, was party to a class action lawsuit, was supposed to be reimbursed for thousands of dollars of depreciation expenses, after a few years of waiting, I got 90 bucks.

Whoopeee, it's just not worth it. Uber's Goliath and I don't have a slingshot to deal with him, nor the patience, better to move on.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

God so many salty people on this thread. What a bunch of crybabies hahahaha



Oscar Levant said:


> Well, I'm 68, few other job options, and I'm phasing in a new business while I'm phasing out Uber.
> 
> I signed it because it's expedient for me to do it, and the last time I opted out, was party to a class action lawsuit, was supposed to be reimbursed for thousands of dollars of depreciation expenses, after a few years of waiting, I got 90 bucks.
> 
> Whoopeee, it's just not worth it. Uber's Goliath and I don't have a slingshot to deal with him, nor the patience, better to move on.


That's because the lawyers make all the money in class action lawsuits... and you end up getting peanuts

You don't accept the new TOS, you don't drive. It's as simple as that... don't like it? Find another line of work.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Well, I'm 68, few other job options, and I'm phasing in a new business while I'm phasing out Uber.
> 
> I signed it because it's expedient for me to do it, and the last time I opted out, was party to a class action lawsuit, was supposed to be reimbursed for thousands of dollars of depreciation expenses, after a few years of waiting, I got 90 bucks.
> 
> Whoopeee, it's just not worth it. Uber's Goliath and I don't have a slingshot to deal with him, nor the patience, better to move on.


As a young investor I signed to quite a few class action suites. Majority didn't payout a nickel, and the one's that did were in the $40 - 100 range.

It's not worth my time to fill out the paperwork. Total waste of time. Furthermore, have no major legal complaints, with Uber, whatsoever.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Yeah, but I'm a $100 richer Coward... Sit on your couch and Bytch about something your to meaningless to make any significant change to... *Your* the man.. I wish I had the balls you do!!&#128580;&#128580;


If you knew English maybe you wouldn't have to drive drunks around all night for a measly $100


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> As a young investor I signed to quite a few class action suites. Majority didn't payout a nickel, and the one's that did were in the $40 - 100 range.
> 
> It's not worth my time to fill out the paperwork. Total waste of time. Furthermore, have no major legal complaints, with Uber, whatsoever.


I have received from Uber $280.00 a month ago, I also received from Lyft $870.00 few months ago. I still waiting money from Uber Class action suite, my estimate is $3.000.00 Thanks people who started Class Action Suie
We need protect ourselves against U/L unlawfull practices if we are not nobody will do!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> Someone else posted the changes on another subforum, but basically you have to agree now that Uber is a technology company instead of a transportation company and that you are not employees of Uber and as such will receive no benefits.


And they basically hung themselves with that, because that means they can't tell us how to operate our business. In other words, if we are legally licensed for concealed carry, we can carry with no fear of repercussion. The first person they boot for carrying after this agreement is going to file a class action lawsuit that will cripple them, if not put them out of business.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Aneed Momoney said:


> If you knew English maybe you wouldn't have to drive drunks around all night for a measly $100


Since I'm a born American... English is great... And I'll take $35 bux an HR anyday... I made what I wanted and went home could have done more... And didn't drive a single drunk.... Thanks for playing .. go home now before you get hurt playing with the big kids son...


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Check this out...How to Opt Out of Uber's TSA Arbitration | Uber Drivers Forum
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-opt-out-of-ubers-tsa-arbitration.363953/


Do you still have to click the "I agree" button if you opt out via email? I assume they still force you to agree before driving...


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Well, I'm 68, few other job options, and I'm phasing in a new business while I'm phasing out Uber.
> 
> I signed it because it's expedient for me to do it, and the last time I opted out, was party to a class action lawsuit, was supposed to be reimbursed for thousands of dollars of depreciation expenses, after a few years of waiting, I got 90 bucks.
> 
> Whoopeee, it's just not worth it. Uber's Goliath and I don't have a slingshot to deal with him, nor the patience, better to move on.


Exactly. Also, Uber Technologies dogs out drivers who sign up for the class action.

Once attorneys submit you as part of the suit, you become more of a target to Uber for having the audacity to stick up for yourself.

Between Attorneys and Uber.....HTF can a driver win?
Best to get out.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Charbenji said:


> Do you still have to click the "I agree" button if you opt out via email? I assume they still force you to agree before driving...


You have. 30 days after clicking. ."I agree" to send the email to opt out.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> God so many salty people on this thread. What a bunch of crybabies hahahaha
> 
> 
> That's because the lawyers make all the money in class action lawsuits... and you end up getting peanuts
> ...


☝That's everything drivers need to know about ridesharing.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I read through the 28 pages of BS and and opted out of arbitration. 

Basically, the whole thing can be summed up as follows:
Uber can fire you whenever they want, and you aren't supposed to sue them for any reason. 

So, business as usual. Worst case scenario you violate the terms and you get canned and can't work any more. If you don't agree to the terms, you also can't work any more. Unless you're just about to sue them and the new terms get in your way, I cannot think of a good reason to not agree to the terms. You can always just stop driving if you don't want to deal with the terms, whether you agree to them or not... or you can just ignore the terms until they can you. Either way, I see no real downside to agreeing.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> I had to laugh at the new contract. It's a smart move by Uber and they basically pulled the carpet out from underneath the drivers and pulled a fast one. &#128514;&#128514;You don't agree with the new terms of the contract, you won't drive. You get painted into a corner. &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> Just remember California, your not an employee until Jan 1st &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Your NOT a Contractor you mean . After, Jan 1st you are an employee . Uber says they will ignore the law . This gives anyone and everyone a right to sue Uber and win if Uber violates State law . Don't be fooled by their tactics, posts, texts and emails attempting to convince you to remain being classified as an Contractor . Drivers will benefit from the new law . My post in a previous post(s) were deleted in rebuttle to statements made in regards to being unlawfully terminated . This was more then my refusal to take an uncontained, uncontrollable dog . This was a safety issue . THIS SITE IS OWNED & RUN BY UBER .


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Polomarko said:


> I have received from Uber $280.00 a month ago, I also received from Lyft $870.00 few months ago. I still waiting money from Uber Class action suite, my estimate is $3.000.00 Thanks people who started Class Action Suie
> We need protect ourselves against U/L unlawfull practices if we are not nobody will do!


I'm with you on this latest class action lawsuit . The Attorneys said they won't have an answer until the end of this year . Meanwhile i moved and want to give them my new phone number, address, etc .If you recall name of Attorney please & kindly post it . I don't want to miss any pay day money that comes after they mail me that check .



MiamiKid said:


> As a young investor I signed to quite a few class action suites. Majority didn't payout a nickel, and the one's that did were in the $40 - 100 range.
> 
> It's not worth my time to fill out the paperwork. Total waste of time. Furthermore, have no major legal complaints, with Uber, whatsoever.


OK, then I'll tell Uber to lower your commission .


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Riley3262019 said:


> If it says in the agreement that the passenger will confirm the destination, then we can definitely call the passenger for the destination.


How are you going to do that in the 15 seconds before you accept?



Dodger Royal said:


> Basically placing a gun to our heads. Agree or You're fired. Pretty sure that's the way a Judge would view it


Um, any company I have ever worked for has said the same thing. Accept our policies as amended or don't work here. Nothing new in that.


----------



## DogOne (Nov 29, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> I had to laugh at the new contract. It's a smart move by Uber and they basically pulled the carpet out from underneath the drivers and pulled a fast one. &#128514;&#128514;You don't agree with the new terms of the contract, you won't drive. You get painted into a corner. &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> Just remember California, your not an employee until Jan 1st &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


No contract we sign now or after Jan. 1st can override the law. 
Anyone who doesn't do a ride in a 30 day time period is dropped from the service. So only the people Uber views as trouble makers will be weeded out and not converted to employees on Jan. 1st. 
Expect anyone who doesn't sign it to be dumped on Dec. 31st and not allowed back on, or not any time in the forseeable future.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

IR12 said:


> Exactly. Also, Uber Technologies dogs out drivers who sign up for the class action.
> 
> Once attorneys submit you as part of the suit, you become more of a target to Uber for having the audacity to stick up for yourself.
> 
> ...


 but drivers don't "sign up" for the class actions. There's only been one class action that I'm aware of where you had to opt-in. The other suits, you were automatically included unless you chose to opt out. Actually Uber is the one who has to supply all of the drivers names and contact information to the courts. Once the judge sets the requirements for the suit, Uber then is required to supply the names and contact info on all drivers who meet the set requirements.

Generally speaking, it's always recommended you opt out of arbitration in any situation. Otherwise you are signing your rights away.By opting out you can still choose arbitration but it also opens up the door to other possibilities. Whereas if you don't opt out, you don't have choices. You're forced into arbitration and arbitration rarely benefits you.

For some people, it may be a personal thing against Uber but that's not true for everyone. For me, this isn't necessarily a personal vendetta against Uber. I signed up to drive long before what we know now about Uber as a company. Therefore the opt-out wasn't personal. Over time, have I became more and more thankful I did opt out? Absolutely! However, Uber is also not the only company Ive chosen to opt out of arbitration with. I opt out of every mandatory arbitration provision that I possibly can. I personally feel that arbitration allows companies to operate unethically & unjustly because there are no legal ramifications. Furthermore it condones this behavior since the outcome of the arbitration process is not made public. It's not on public record. I refuse to be a part of society that enables companies to take advantage of and wronging innocent unsuspecting individuals and doing so deliberately because they know they've stripped away their rights &#129335;&#127996;


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Dome said:


> I did notice in the section that refers drivers earnings, it states _*drivers have the authority to negotiate a passenger fare that's lower than the fare they charge passengers (but never higher*_) and they agree to abide to the new fare agreement. Like why the heck would a driver negotiate to accept less than what low rates Uber already charges to passengers, but that's to claim drivers have control over how much they charge and are independent contractors.


if this is true and uber is taking 55-65% of the passenger fare on long surge rides, you can take 100% of the fare that is *lower* than what uber is charging the passenger.

ie: a concert is getting out and passenger shows you on his app that uber is charging $100 to get them home. since uber loves stealing our money they may well pay you $55 of the $100. if what you wrote is legit then you can offer to take passenger home for $90 cash, and uber is fine with that.

back to getting 75-90% of the cut, sounds good. we should start making this the new norm, passengers need to be informed so this can happen often...very often.

ps: uber can say what they wish was the law concerning whether someone is an independent contractor or not. they can huff and puff about it until they are blue in the face....but they don't write american laws, we have lawmakers for that. so go ahead and sign, if they are found to be liable for breaking laws they will be held accountable regardless.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Howie428Uber said:


> Two things I noticed... The Service Fee definition doesn't seem to include the it's whatever we say it is language that has been in these before. It describes the Service Fee as being a percentage of the Fare. I'm hoping that means that they're going back to paying a percentage of what the passenger pays, but I'd guess it won't turn out that way.
> 
> Also, they are obviously aware of the issue of not telling us the destination, but unfortunately they have decided to try a weave instead of providing it. This contract says that we are being told the destination by the passenger. That makes me wonder if we are now within our rights to contact the passenger and ask for the destination.


I've contacted the rider before the pickup. Texting back and forth is an option that's been available for a long time.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Same bullshit terms as you would see upon signing up for new phone, laptop, or email account. Saying no means you'd still be fingering your snatch in daddy's basement.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Uber doesn't need us, they have way more us they they need.


----------



## KO2982 (Dec 30, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> You have. 30 days after clicking. ."I agree" to send the email to opt out.


Opt out of Arbitration only not the TOS


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Dekero said:


> It's a means to an end... Nothing I could do would ever affect change to Uber.... I agreed and went on to make my $100 bux for the nite. The day will come when this gig plays out.... When it does.... It does .. it is what it is.
> 
> 
> Whatever you took a ride ping 2 minutes after agreement to the terms... And haven't thought twice bout it ... As if....


Did you make a $100, or did you turn over a $100? How much did Rasier get?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

simont23 said:


> Did you make a $100, or did you turn over a $100? How much did Rasier get?


Don't care what they got, I signed on and knew what I was promised and cleared $100 before gas which netted me bout $85 and I went home... Unlike a few members here I'm not an dumb and think this is a full-time gig.... I know how to manage my expectations.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

got a p said:


> ie: a concert is getting out and passenger shows you on his app that uber is charging $100 to get them home. since uber loves stealing our money they may well pay you $55 of the $100. if what you wrote is legit then you can offer to take passenger home for $90 cash, and uber is fine with that.


You can negotiate a lower amount but I guarantee that does not change their service fee. Any lower negotiated price is going to come directly out of your cut


MasterAbsher said:


> I've contacted the rider before the pickup. Texting back and forth is an option that's been available for a long time.


There also used to be a thing called destination discrimination


KO2982 said:


> Opt out of Arbitration only not the TOS


Opting out of the TOS would basically be not agreeing to these terms and not clicking the I agree



Dekero said:


> Don't care what they got, I signed on and knew what I was promised and cleared $100 before gas which netted me bout $85 and I went home... Unlike a few members here I'm not an dumb and think this is a full-time gig.... I know how to manage my expectations.


When we signed on we knew what we were promised to. That doesn't mean shit


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> I'm with you on this latest class action lawsuit . The Attorneys said they won't have an answer until the end of this year . Meanwhile i moved and want to give them my new phone number, address, etc .If you recall name of Attorney please & kindly post it . I don't want to miss any pay day money that comes after they mail me that check .
> 
> 
> OK, then I'll tell Uber to lower your commission .


You're inexperience shows. But yes, absolutely tell Uber to lower my commission. And they'll probably do it too. NOT.

Have fun with your class action. Your chance of collecting, any money whatsoever, is ZERO.

And in case you're wondering, I'm on Uber's side 100%.


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

Now how to negotiate with a technology service provider that is legally recognised and regulated as a TNC?



Phil Lee said:


> Now how to negotiate with a technology service provider that is legally recognised and regulated as a TNC?


Being not so smart, the contact violates the legislative intent that established transportation network companies as a legal entity, and as a result of not being a very well crafted document it simply is redefined outside the company by legislators.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

miamikid, the self professed shill who is a paid worker for uber corporate, has made my ignore list and i would encourage you guys to do the same. he is ubers version of a russian bot.

he works for an uber troll factory, this is his job. it makes threads much more enjoyable if you are reading posts that actually express drivers concerns, from actual drivers, without the troll farm muddling up the conversations.

hey miamikid, remember when you said the little protests in los angeles would have zero impact? how's that $900,000,000 zero impact lawyers fees? lol, not to mention all those lawyer fees will just be money down the drain as they will now have employees in cali instead of contractors.

you guys aren't nearly as smart as you think you are. maybe go back over that thread and reread it. you will see everything i said came to fruition for the reasons i expected them to. everything you said (ie:nothing will come of it) was 100% incorrect.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Howie428Uber said:


> Two things I noticed... The Service Fee definition doesn't seem to include the it's whatever we say it is language that has been in these before. It describes the Service Fee as being a percentage of the Fare. I'm hoping that means that they're going back to paying a percentage of what the passenger pays, but I'd guess it won't turn out that way.


It doesn't say it is a fixed or specific percentage. The fee is a percentage of the fare because you don't get the whole fare. They get a percentage and you do too! They choose the percentage for each ride based on their whims.



> Also, they are obviously aware of the issue of not telling us the destination, but unfortunately they have decided to try a weave instead of providing it. This contract says that we are being told the destination by the passenger. That makes me wonder if we are now within our rights to contact the passenger and ask for the destination.


That would be very nice.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

You've always had the right to contact pax & get destination but those desperate or dumb won't use those rights because Uber Lyft have the right to kick you off the app & history has taught us people will work for $3 or a penny an hour for that matter because it's better than zero & starving or being homeless. It's why brave humans stood up & died for labor laws & minimum wages

NO one in the planet has dominion over you and can make you work for free which is making you drive 1 minute, 1 foot, to 20+ minutes or 10+ miles for FREE just to get the details of your contract Periodt

You don't get paid till you arrive and start ride up untill then any punishments or threats made by Uber Lyft cowards are illegal & violate labor laws & human rights periodts.

Coercing free labor is illegal.

Illegal terms in contracts & blank contracts are non binding it's basic contract law

Every human in the country has the rights to the details of their contracts before signing or being bound by them Periodt

It's why in 1/1 they'll start showing destination like they have on eats since 11/12 & some San Fran drivers have been getting or the state will be fining them millions per day

So hold on, pay might not increase but you'll be able to just ignore 90+% of the human trafficking attempts Uber Lyft sends & take the rides where you can make a legal rate over costs

The last time I was able to distinguish airport rides because it was giving me 45+ min warning on 30+ min rides for like 10 days I cleared 4000$ so soon as I get that info I'm way more than good

Airport only or bust


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

I thought the wording was passenger fare. Could be disputed legally as a passenger i pay a certain amount and that is the fare or price of the ride. That is what i pay for the ride all things included.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

`


troothequalstroll said:


> history has taught us people will work for $3 or a penny an hour for that matter because it's better than zero & starving or being homeless. It's why brave humans stood up & died for labor laws & minimum wages


Minimum wage laws are likely to be helpful if you are an engineer that makes robots and software designed to replace labor, or if you are the CEO of an automation firm. But if you previously made minimum wage, expect to be replaced by a machine that is comparatively cheaper to operate. You might become homeless, but you probably won't be starving though because most cities operate homeless shelters that will provide you meals while your minimum wage laws benefit high earners.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

I like the way you think


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

This agreement changes nothing. You can count on 2 things from the goober. 1) Getting Cheated out of what is yours 2) Getting lied to while they cheat you out of what is yours! Other than that, it is business as usual!


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> `
> 
> Minimum wage laws are likely to be helpful if you are an engineer that makes robots and software designed to replace labor, or if you are the CEO of an automation firm. But if you previously made minimum wage, expect to be replaced by a machine that is comparatively cheaper to operate. You might become homeless, but you probably won't be starving though because most cities operate homeless shelters that will provide you meals while your minimum wage laws benefit high earners.
> View attachment 382762


Until kiosk don't work & you have to pay robot fixer $50+ an hour to fix it while line backs up or production shuts down.

Its silly to me the few places I've encountered these... spending billions to replace people who would be happy & not churn out if paid $15 an hour lol

A McDonalds I refused to use & asked for a human as the line for the giant tablet was growing and only 1 out of 3 worked so I stepped to the counter & said unless I get least a 10% employee discount if like to place my order with a human, she said no problem took my order but I eat McDonalds less than 3 times a year and rarely eat fast food these days

I usually stop at Walmart after airport dead heads early am because I'm out & it's open, in the name of being efficient so it's around 6-8am, for some reason with least 50 employees walking around playing with their phones & 2 or 3 at every robot station, to of course watch the robots they won't have any lanes open, now this is a huge pet peeve of mine in which I leave concrete Doo doos in their toilets for but I digress & I bang on the glass like eyes so Stoopid & can't get it to scan with my canned pineapples until human help arrives, wouldn't accept my cash, again 2 outta 4 were down & the human had to manually do it for me in an inefficient manner, now I go straight to customer service & say if you don't open a lane I'll come back another time so get some human to restock this cart full before it rots, the audacity of a billion dollar company with doors open to not have 1 lane open with a human is beyond me & I guarantee Walmart Everytime it's happened it's cost you hundreds of not thousands for this slight...

DMV last 4 years 2 different one has one at main entrance everyone had a human standing by it pressing buttons for people or trying to explain how to use

Way back in ancient history a warehouse had an robot pallet machine didn't work entire year I worked there it became a place everyone just stacked pallets around lol had to of cost 100K at least

Actually worked fixing robots at a Nissan plant, set up the line, 1 weld goes off lines down for hours or days while humans stand around & get paid

It's all fun & games until robot stops working, lots of places it works, when human interactions are involved they break easy and are vandalised every chance a human gets

Minimum wage = minimum effort and I don't care how menial the job it's a job and human deserves a legal days pay for a legal days work

When CEO is making 20-50+ million a year but pays the labor pennies if they want to cut costs cut 19-49 million from do nothing but steal CEOs salary & treat humans like humans it's not rocket science

I for 1 will lose nails in front of any self driving crap I see surveiling my neighborhood & get mad not even anytime I see a company disrespect my patronage by thinking they can peddle a robot in front of me instead of a human


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> Until kiosk don't work & you have to pay robot fixer $50+ an hour to fix it while line backs up or production shuts down.
> ...
> 
> Actually worked fixing robots at a Nissan plant, set up the line, 1 weld goes off lines down for hours or days while humans stand around & get paid
> ...


I too was a robot fixer and installer that was paid $25 an hour. I was employed full time for several months fixing and installing machines, and a crew of about 6 of us were able to install 54 and maintain 234 factory machines and a conveyor belt system that each have one machine operator for two 12 hour shifts per day and 13 supervisors. Each of these machines produced a product at a rate of about 30 times the speed of the people using the old more labor intensive methods. So basically, we have 500 people making between $18 and $30 an hour, that replaced 8520 people that were making around $14 an hour. Sucks to be one of the 8000 people that would have been doing the jobs that the machines replaced, but I guess it was good for the 500 or so people that are making more.

Sometimes there is a problem that caused a line of machines to go down, but at most that would be 18 people and 1 supervisor standing around getting paid not to work and a decrease of output by about 8%. That's still a lot better than having 8000 people doing the tasks by hand.

My job as a robot fixer/installer was basically replaced by foreign technicians who are paid in foreign currency about the equivalent of $10-14 per hour to do labor. The machine-fixers are not making $50/hr. The machine operators are Americans that make $20/hr.

Robot pallet machine is not working? Sounds like the machine was a bad design or the technicians were not good. They should have installed cameras to catch the vandals, and hired some temporary visitors from Asia to come and fix the machines for less than the $15 minimum wage!



> A McDonalds I refused to use & asked for a human as the line for the giant tablet was growing and only 1 out of 3 worked so I stepped to the counter & said unless I get least a 10% employee discount if like to place my order with a human, she said no problem took my order but I eat McDonalds less than 3 times a year and rarely eat fast food these days
> 
> usually stop at Walmart after airport dead heads early am because I'm out & it's open, in the name of being efficient so it's around 6-8am, for some reason with least 50 employees walking around playing with their phones & 2 or 3 at every robot station, to of course watch the robots they won't have any lanes open, now this is a huge pet peeve of mine in which I leave concrete Doo doos in their toilets for but I digress & I bang on the glass like eyes so Stoopid & can't get it to scan with my canned pineapples until human help arrives, wouldn't accept my cash, again 2 outta 4 were down & the human had to manually do it for me in an inefficient manner, now I go straight to customer service & say if you don't open a lane I'll come back another time so get some human to restock this cart full before it rots, the audacity of a billion dollar company with doors open to not have 1 lane open with a human is beyond me & I guarantee Walmart Everytime it's happened it's cost you hundreds of not thousands for this slight...


Personally, I have found the tablets far superior. The tablets cause the cooks to get the order correct at a far higher rate. The tablets are not rude. The tablets are there to take the order and are not chatting it up while you are standing there trying to order. I greatly prefer making my order via tablet. Win-win in my book. I also greatly prefer self-checkout. They usually have 1 employee monitoring the self-checkout at Walmart and Home Depot and Smiths and when there is a problem ringing something up they are very fast. Self-checkout greatly reduces time spent waiting in line IMO.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I too was a robot fixer and installer that was paid $25 an hour. I was employed full time for several months fixing and installing machines, and a crew of about 6 of us were able to install and maintain 234 factory machines and a conveyor belt system that each have one machine operator for 2 hour shifts and and 13 supervisors. Each of these machines produced a product at a rate of about 30 times the speed of the people using the old more labor intensive methods. So basically, we have 500 people making between $18 and $30 an hour, that replaced 8520 people that were making around $14 an hour. Sucks to be one of the 8000 people that would have been doing the jobs that the machines replaced, but I guess it was good for the 500 or so people that are making about twice as much as before.
> 
> Sometimes there is a problem that caused a line of machines to go down, but at most that would be 18 people and 1 supervisor standing around getting paid not to work and a decrease of output by about 8%. That's still a lot better than having 8000 people doing the tasks by hand.
> 
> ...


Diff strokes for different folks sometimes it works sometimes it don't

Personally I don't see the difficulty in hunting & gathering 20 minutes every 2 weeks at the grocers & 40 minutes every few months at the warehouse to where I need robots to deliver tp for my bunghole or Pringles with drones & billions in R& D

I don't mind humans, don't mind lines sure it's frustrating but at the end of the day I'm blessed I don't have to go miles into the woods and spend hours hunting, dressing, & carrying my kill back, grateful I don't have to raise chickens, manage a garden, not happy with an extra hour traffic but it beats the days it would take a horse or 6 months to get to Oregon so a few hours in line and a few sitting down going 500+ miles an hour in the air because a robot isn't going to save much at all on a 30 minute commute it won't go mach 1

Very literate in technology but don't need to install wire taps in my home to shave milliseconds off my remote time, I can change channels, turn lights off & on, ac etc just fine without internet connections lol

I loathe self checkout of course if I got an employee discount that may change but I'm not doing someone else's job

I will never use a tablet to order I want food not to be stalked or have my habits tracked, I'll decline & take my business elsewhere, plus il never be able to have relations with the tablet like a good tip can lead to with the waitress lol, plus until the robot can cook the food and bring it to the table you still need the human....

The Walmart I use has no less than 3 humans monitoring the robot check outs they try to herd me threw & I didn't agree to be captured in high def so they can profile me in my phone's signal, take my facial recognition biometric data, monitor my gait, & follow me through store just for the privilege of buying deodorant and calories I need to live because there's really no other options as they've all been put out of business

I sometimes wonder how busy people must be to need these extra minutes are they in a rush for a brain surgery or heart transplant or is it a Netflix show they need to get back to bingeing on?

Fact is I'll never use self checkout if herded or forced I will damage it till human help arrives

I would never in life get in a self driving car and put my life in a corporations hands & take my hands off the wheel going 35+ surrounded by glass & metal, maybe a self driving golf cart Geo fenced to an area but nope I'll keep my life in my hands they don't care about me the algo already has a check price to settle

I will never in life get groceries or fast food delivered I'll just offer a friend or family member 10+ over receipt & support local people I know instead of corporate middle men that exploit labor

I would never even use Uber as a rider unless an extreme emergency just yesterday threw a battery in a backpack walked a mile to Walmart, bought another walked another mile, started the car drive it 4 miles dropped off & walked the 4 miles back, most I've walked in years & big deal took a total of 2 hours & I had nothing else to do & again if really in need of throw a friend or family member $10 but it was a holiday didn't want to burden anyone, needed the exercise & now I know I could carry a baby a few miles in freezing weather

Robots are rude to me they have there place but customer service is not one, they're doing a great job weening the next generation of slaves to this treatment & non ownership where they need an app to travel a few miles & to do everything for them...

Just not my thing

Fast food and Walmart is never going to be doing 8000 orders a min for the scale to make sense it's a few hundred people on a really busy hour and dead hours throughout the day either way I feel they're disrespectful put a sign on the door let me know it's robot service and I can avoid don't try & trick me into supporting your crap so you can avoid labor laws,

Do you though corporate amerikkka loves you, you're their target demo


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

There are no drivers or passengers. Just network packets


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Diff strokes for different folks sometimes it works sometimes it don't
> 
> Personally I don't see the difficulty in hunting & gathering 20 minutes every 2 weeks at the grocers & 40 minutes every few months at the warehouse to where I need robots to deliver tp for my bunghole or Pringles with drones & billions in R& D
> 
> ...


Wow.... Now that's a lot of I'm not changing with the times talk there.... You go sir.

I actually agree with some of it... But I swear by Amazon and if I don't need it today... I open my phone and order it on Amazon, with free prime shipping to my door... for a price lower than any local store. I actually agree that self checkout is just a way to save a company on employee costs... But if I can check out faster without having to deal with a person at Kroger . I'm all over it.. as for Walmart... Won't ever be an issue cuz I dont shop there and never will.

Sadly.. these things along with Rideshare of sometype are and is the Future... Gotta catch up sooner or later ..


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Wow.... Now that's a lot of I'm not changing with the times talk there.... You go sir.
> 
> I actually agree with some of it... But I swear by Amazon and if I don't need it today... I open my phone and order it on Amazon, with free prime shipping to my door... for a price lower than any local store. I actually agree that self checkout is just a way to save a company on employee costs... But if I can check out faster without having to deal with a person at Kroger . I'm all over it.. as for Walmart... Won't ever be an issue cuz I dont shop there and never will.
> 
> Sadly.. these things along with Rideshare of sometype are and is the Future... Gotta catch up sooner or later ..


Amazon is a necessary evil they know this it's all self preservation most of us not millionaires where we're not price sensitive cheapest most convenient wins, make a penny do a million orders a minute profit $10,000 an minute but real businesses can't charge a penny over cost profit so local economy loses & here we are no other choice but to shop there

Ive lived in 4 states, 1 it was Aldi's, a local grocery chain because it was near the majors, another was food lion because it was 1/2 mile, the other Vons same reason, this state Walmarts the closest & I always buy in bulk so always get acsams club or Costco whichever closest no loyalty they all get their crap from the same 5-10 suppliers anyway

It's not about changing with the times to me I just don't see the need, one I'm an adult owned a car since 16 it's what adults do in 20+ years didn't have one for maybe 6 months total due to repairs, relocation etc & never thought about paying for a cab to get around geez a 30 minute walks not going to kill ya & again do these people not have friends or family that could use the gas money? Last I checked 40+% of the population doesn't have access to 400$ cash meaning 80% probably couldn't come up with 1000

Coworkers? A cork board at work why wouldn't you buy one lunch or offer a 10+ spot for a ride to someone who works with you, usually everyone gets off at the same time the jobs aren't good paying it's mind boggling that an apps their first choice, makes no sense to spend 2 hours of your day working just to commute back & forth to work lol

I'm hungry & want food delivered the local pizza shop or Chinese fine with me I just don't do it much anymore, food is where you can save the most money, crock pot fruit ninja you eat good healthy meals $10 a day when you buy in bulk real food not $10 a meal

Amazon gets a new email Everytime for free prime always has lol, plus best buy price matches so if I need it same day I do best buy but unfortunately I do use Amazon but its not like it's different stuff it's the same few things anyhoo

It was never ride "share" & never will be that's fraud to avoid labor laws & you're perpetuating it by using the term it's a cab paying illegal wages & charging predatory prices so no one else can compete

It's also not the future the Chicago article has 30-50% of riders using pool, can't sell $5 bills for $1 forever eventually you have to charge actual costs and a 50+K magical non existent robot isn't going to be cheaper than paying Otto, Apu, or Grandpa Simpson $3 an hour or less using their own less than 5k hoopties, so least half those "customers" go back to the bus or trying to bum rides from friends and family they've apparently burned all Bridges with since they need an app they can't afford to tip on

Thing I use tech for is mainly paying bills banking saves stamps & days mailing I guess but this obession with getting tacos delivered & having a chaueffer when you can't afford a car is just silly to me

Now get off my lawn I have clouds to yell at


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Someone help me understand what sense this makes. At one point in the contract when they're trying to demonstrate they have no control over us, they state ~
*you shall be
solely responsible for determining the most effective, efficient and safe manner to perform each instance of Transportation Services

But later on it states one reason they have the right to adjust your fare is~
*Company reserves the right to: (i) adjust the Fare for a particular instance of Transportation Services (e.g., you took an inefficient 
route,









I found this interesting too.

*You are also entitled to charge User for any Tolls, taxes or fees incurred during the provision of Transportation Services,

I guess technically it does only say you have the right to CHARGE. It doesn't say you have the right to get paid. Either way, I don't get reimbursed the full amount for tolls and they refused to do anything on a damage claim I reported when a passenger damaged my vehicle

So Either they're not charging as they say we have the right to do or they're charging and keeping the money and not paying us out.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Riley3262019 said:


> Uber/Rasier is such a dodgy organization. I wanted to log on to Uber after work tonight but the app prompted me to sign a new services agreement. I decided to click on the agreement (don't mind that they did not highlight the agreement but highlighted the Yes, I Agree button), it's 27 pages long and as I begin to read and made it up to page 11, I concluded that this organization is really out of their minds. One anti - worker policy after the other. It's unbelievable, I didn't click on the Yes, I Agree button. I couldn't bring myself to agree to those terms. It became obvious to me tonight that it is time to move on to some other side hustle.
> 
> Did any of you guys saw the new agreement? If yes, did you read it? If you read it, what are your thoughts?


that's good that you did not click on the agree option , whatever they have in there is for their benefit not for yours. Plus only shady companies trying to force revisions on people all the time


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Someone help me understand what sense this makes. At one point in the contract when they're trying to demonstrate they have no control over us, they state ~
> *you shall be
> solely responsible for determining the most effective, efficient and safe manner to perform each instance of Transportation Services
> 
> ...


In the final analysis, Uber is not all that empowering. Because, like you noted, they wouldn't let you contact the rider directly to fix your damaged vehicle and despite their best promises, they won't do anything to help the situation. I had a similar situation where an idiot of a rider damaged my car and despite filing a police report, nothing happened - because I didn't have his full information to pass on to the police. Uber also wanted me to spend 1000 dollars before their insurance will kick in. Uber is a real ******bag.



> If it says in the agreement that the passenger will confirm the destination, then we can definitely call the passenger for the destination.


How are you going to do that in the 15 seconds before you accept?

I actually do call the riders to find out where they are going, if its not profitable for me, I cancel. EOS.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Riley3262019 said:


> In the final analysis, Uber is not all that empowering. Because, like you noted, they wouldn't let you contact the rider directly to fix your damaged vehicle and despite their best promises, they won't do anything to help the situation. I had a similar situation where an idiot of a rider damaged by car and despite filing a police report, nothing happened because I didn't have his full information to pass on to the police. Uber also wanted me to spend 1000 dollars before their insurance will kick in. Uber is a real @@@@@@bag


Yep. I reported my name immediately and the passenger was well aware of the incident because I straight-up called him out on it. Two girls with him decided to get mouthy with me. So words were exchanged. I reported it and they said someone would get back to me. The next thing I know I have their insurance company calling me. Telling me I have to pay $1,000! I don't know why they'd even send it to the insurance company. Clearly there's no other insurance company for them to have a claim with. So I called Uber back and they said since it was sent over to the insurance company is out of their hands and there's nothing they can do now. They never once even mentioned damage fee but when I brought it up to them he said it should have been handled that way but prior to going to the insurance. Absolutely disgusting. Other drivers I've talked to you haven't had an issue and I've only had one other claim in 5 years


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Yep. I reported my name immediately and the passenger was well aware of the incident because I straight-up called him out on it. Two girls with him decided to get mouthy with me. So words were exchanged. I reported it and they said someone would get back to me. The next thing I know I have their insurance company calling me. Telling me I have to pay $1,000! I don't know why they'd even send it to the insurance company. Clearly there's no other insurance company for them to have a claim with. So I called Uber back and they said since it was sent over to the insurance company is out of their hands and there's nothing they can do now. They never once even mentioned damage fee but when I brought it up to them he said it should have been handled that way but prior to going to the insurance. Absolutely disgusting. Other drivers I've talked to you haven't had an issue and I've only had one other claim in 5 years


As I said earlier, they are scumbags.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

But they are a technology company and do not provide transportation services

I do independent contract work for a hospital (web site) .. the hospital is a medical provider not a web developer.

An answering / dispatch service for a taxi is not a transportation service, it's an answering service


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

theMezz said:


> But they are a technology company and do not provide transportation services
> 
> I do independent contract work for a hospital (web site) .. the hospital is a medical provider not a web developer.
> 
> An answering / dispatch service for a taxi is not a transportation service, it's an answering service


Does the dispatch service set the rates? Does it grant bonuses to the drivers if they take a significant number of rides? Does it refuse to dispatch for drivers who cancel too many rides?


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> Does the dispatch service set the rates? Does it grant bonuses to the drivers if they take a significant number of rides? Does it refuse to dispatch for drivers who cancel too many rides?


The hospital sets the rates .. yes .. it' still a hospital not a web developer


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

theMezz said:


> The hospital sets the rates .. yes .. it' still a hospital not a web developer


We're talking about the "answering / dispatch service for a taxi" as you put it. Keep up with yourself, you're falling behind.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

I am not sure if this was already posted on this thread, but they're trying to bring this back.


----------



## ElPasote (Nov 30, 2019)

Riley3262019 said:


> Uber/Rasier is such a dodgy organization. I wanted to log on to Uber after work tonight but the app prompted me to sign a new services agreement. I decided to click on the agreement (don't mind that they did not highlight the agreement but highlighted the Yes, I Agree button), it's 27 pages long and as I begin to read and made it up to page 11, I concluded that this organization is really out of their minds. One anti - worker policy after the other. It's unbelievable, I didn't click on the Yes, I Agree button. I couldn't bring myself to agree to those terms. It became obvious to me tonight that it is time to move on to some other side hustle.
> 
> Did any of you guys saw the new agreement? If yes, did you read it? If you read it, what are your thoughts?





Riley3262019 said:


> Uber/Rasier is such a dodgy organization. I wanted to log on to Uber after work tonight but the app prompted me to sign a new services agreement. I decided to click on the agreement (don't mind that they did not highlight the agreement but highlighted the Yes, I Agree button), it's 27 pages long and as I begin to read and made it up to page 11, I concluded that this organization is really out of their minds. One anti - worker policy after the other. It's unbelievable, I didn't click on the Yes, I Agree button. I couldn't bring myself to agree to those terms. It became obvious to me tonight that it is time to move on to some other side hustle.
> 
> Did any of you guys saw the new agreement? If yes, did you read it? If you read it, what are your thoughts?


I found myself in a similar situation as well--I left the house to go Ubering and before backing out of my driveway I hit the "go" button only to discover about 10 minutes later that my Uber rider app was not on and then I realized that Uber wanted something. At first, I thought that they were just requesting one of their useless driver verification photos, whose only legitimate purpose is to annoy the drivers, but that is another story. Anyway, I pulled into a WalMart parking lot and then I realized that Uber wanted me to agree to their new Services Agreement.

At first, I thought to myself, "what the hell" and considered just agreeing, but then I opened up the Agreement and sat in the Walmart parking lot for an hour scanning through the document. What I did realize is that I do not trust Uber at all and that it was going to take several hours reading and research for me to fully understand what I was agreeing to. Regardless of whether that Agreement benefits me or not, what really p**ses me off is the fact that Uber again has shown disrespect to its drivers by trying to shove their Agreement down their throats, while a more reputable and caring company would have given their workers more time to read it.

While I am not an attorney, I do question the enforceability of their agreement and see some weaknesses in how it was delivered, the unequal bargaining power that Uber has over its drivers, and the economic duress that Uber put on its drivers in order to pressure its drivers to agree, without giving them reasonable time to consider the agreement. I do hope that some smart lawyers will see this for what this is and run with it. I have been driving with Uber for four years, as with you, I have been slapped in the face too many times by Uber and I think it is also time for me to move on as well.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Why read it anything illegal in it puts it in breach & you can't agree to it by law

Just click ok, opt out of arbitration & go about your day nothing in it is relevant or matters it's all fraud & legalese that counterdicts itself every other paragraph to try and avoid liability

If it ever got to court none of it will be enforceable it's just to scare old drivers & add in some shady stuff they forgot or been called out on for the new ones


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Ah the sheer desperation will soon be met by blood curdling screams in the year 2021, Uber is bankrupt.

Also... LOL.

They should add a piece like that to make investors sign: "you agree that this is not a Ponzi scheme but a Silicon valley unicorn." That'll teach that judge when investors try to sue them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> Ah the sheer desperation will soon be met by blood curdling screams in the year 2021, Uber is bankrupt.
> 
> Also... LOL.
> 
> They should add a piece like that to make investors sign: "you agree that this is not a Ponzi scheme but a Silicon valley unicorn." That'll teach that judge when investors try to sue them.


Both companies are already being sued by investors.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Steve appleby said:


> God so many salty people on this thread. What a bunch of crybabies hahahaha
> 
> 
> That's because the lawyers make all the money in class action lawsuits... and you end up getting peanuts
> ...


Precisely my point. But your point fails to note that for some, quitting is an option, but not always one that can be done immediately, quitting isn't always that easy as those on the right seem to make it.

Just because quitting is an option, that doesn't give an employer the right to exploit those in weak positions in life, either.


----------



## MACS77 (Dec 1, 2019)

KO2982 said:


> See thats the problem here there is no standing up for each other here as fellow drivers. I say a comment of honesty and here you go with shitty antics. No need for it, appricieated fully, and again noted.


Stop crying. You'll be making good money this holidays


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

theMezz said:


> But they are a technology company and do not provide transportation services
> 
> I do independent contract work for a hospital (web site) .. the hospital is a medical provider not a web developer.
> 
> An answering / dispatch service for a taxi is not a transportation service, it's an answering service


You're comparing apples to oranges. With the hospital, there's no third party involved. So Apples to Apples is not even possible. Plus they never said they were a web development company and now identifying as a hospital. Not to mention You we're hired specifically to complete a job. A job I'm guessing you had to put a bid in for and compete against other bids. They accepted your bid and therefore are paying you based on that agreement. Are they changing the terms of that agreement during your contract without your approval? I doubt it or that would be breach of contract.

As for the taxi dispatcher example, is the taxi company trying to say there's something other than a taxi service? No, because everyone would laugh in their face. Plus the dispatchers are employees. If not of the taxi company, they are of whatever company the taxi company has hired to dispatch their calls. I can promise you those individual dispatchers are not all self-employed. They don't have 20 dispatchers all being independent contractors. Like I said before, you're comparing apples to oranges


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Here's the Uber Nov. 25, 2019 technology agreement in full: https://assets.documentcloud.org/do...Technology-Services-Agreement-November-25.pdf

For a few older ones:

Nov. 10, 2014 Uber-Raiser Technology Services Agreement: https://uber-regulatory-documents.s3.amazonaws.com/country/united_states/p2p/Partner Agreement November 10 2014.pdf

March 2015 Uber-Raiser Technology Services Agreement: https://uber-regulatory-documents.s3.amazonaws.com/country/united_states/p2p/RASIER Technology Services Agreement December 10 2015.pdf

Note this one: It's a whole new contract:

14. Existing Agreements. This Section 14 only applies if you were party to a 2015

Agreement effective immediately prior to the Effective Time:

14.1 2015 Agreement. Except as provided in Section 15 below, you and the

applicable Uber Subsidiary hereby terminate such 2015 Agreement (except

as provided in Section 12.3 of the 2015 Agreement), effective as of the

Effective Time (the "2015 Termination"). The parties further agree to waive

any applicable notice requirements with respect to the 2015 Termination.

14.2 Continuing Agreements. Notwithstanding the 2015 Termination, you hereby

(a) ratify, assume and confirm your obligations under any Existing

Supplemental Terms or Existing City Addenda and (b) acknowledge and agree

that as of the Effective Time such Existing Supplemental Terms and Existing

City Addenda are Supplemental Terms or City Addenda, as applicable, under

this Agreement. The Company hereby ratifies, assumes and confirms its

obligations under such agreements.



> line break


HOW DOES THE TEXT REALLY COMPARE ? There's an app for that, sort of: https://www.diffnow.com/

Plug in this URL: https://uber-regulatory-documents.s3.amazonaws.com/country/united_states/p2p/RASIER Technology Services Agreement December 10 2015.pdf
and compare to this URL: https://assets.documentcloud.org/do...Technology-Services-Agreement-November-25.pdf
...using that comparison tool. Although, the text comparison tool limits out to the first 16 or so contract clauses, not the whole thing, without purchasing the app.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

metal_orion said:


> I am not sure if this was already posted on this thread, but they're trying to bring this back.


Has existed for like 2 years now


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

> line break


The 2019 contract added a bunch of language about sexual harassment. New add-on is in bold below (bolding mine). I'm assuming it didn't get cut and pasted from another clause and was placed under 15.2:


15.2.2 Limitations On How This Arbitration Provision Applies

Nothing in this Arbitration Provision prevents you from making a report to or

filing a claim or charge with a government agency, including without limitation

the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission, U.S. Department of Labor,

U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission, National Labor Relations Board, or

Office of Federal Contract Compliance Programs. This Arbitration Provision also

does not prevent federal administrative agencies from adjudicating claims and

awarding remedies based on those claims, even if the claims would otherwise

be covered by this Arbitration Provision. *Where you allege claims of sexual assault or sexual harassment, you may elect

to bring those claims in a court of competent jurisdiction instead of arbitration.

Company agrees to honor your election of forum with respect to your individual

sexual harassment or sexual assault claim but in so doing does not waive the

enforceability of this Arbitration Provision as to any other provision (including but

not limited to Section 15.2.4 below, which will continue to apply in court and

arbitration), controversy, claim or dispute.

To the extent an Act of Congress or applicable federal law not preempted by the

Federal Arbitration Act provides that a particular claim or dispute may not be

subject to pre-dispute arbitration, such claim or dispute is excluded from the

coverage of this Arbitration Provision. Likewise, if the Federal Arbitration Act

does not apply to a claim or dispute, any claims or disputes that may not be

subject to pre-dispute arbitration under applicable state arbitration law will be

excluded from the coverage of this Arbitration Provision.

Impact on Pending Litigation: This Arbitration Provision shall not affect your

standing with respect to any litigation against the Company brought by you or on

your behalf that is pending in a state or federal court or arbitration as of the date

of your receipt of this Arbitration Provision ("pending litigation"). Therefore:

· If you are or previously were a driver-partner authorized to use the

Uber Services and Driver App, and at the time of your receipt of this

Agreement you were not bound by an existing arbitration agreement

with the Company, you shall remain eligible to participate in any

pending litigation to which you were a party or putative class, collective

or representative action member regardless of whether you opt out of

this Arbitration Provision.*

· If, at the time of your receipt of this Agreement, you were bound by an

existing arbitration agreement with the Company, that arbitration

agreement will continue to apply to any pending litigation, even if you

opt out of this Arbitration Provision.

· If, at the time of your receipt of this Agreement, you were not

previously a driver-partner authorized to use the Uber Services and

Driver App, then this Arbitration Provision will apply to covered claims

and any pending litigation unless you opt out of this Arbitration

Provision as provided below.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

I sign a lease with a landlord, next day landlord is on porch all the locks have been changed he is holding new keys & a new lease..

"Want to get in you must sign this new lease & by the way the rent is 20% higher v& the extra room you had has another tenant, don't want to sign kick rocks you don't live here no more"

& He repeats the process every January till rents 80+% & you have 4+ more roommates lmao

That's basically what these criminals are doing.

I wouldn't worry much none of it would hold up in court if you're the 4% that actually figured out this Ponzi scam / human trafficking app as illegal terms in contracts & blank contracts are in breach & not binding. 96% fail by criminal design so it's moot


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> I sign a lease with a landlord, next day landlord is on porch all the locks have been changed he is holding new keys & a new lease..
> 
> "Want to get in you must sign this new lease & by the way the rent is 20% higher v& the extra room you had has another tenant, don't want to sign kick rocks you don't live here no more"
> 
> ...


Great analogy!!! Well said!!


----------

